# Ein Schandfleck



## Coco87 (27. Juli 2012)

Hilfe!!!! habe in meinem Garten ein altes Fischbassin. Der Garten ist im Barockstil angelegt und daher auch das kreisrunde Sandsteinbassin. 
In meinem "Teich" gibt es keinerlei Filter, Pumpen oder ähnliches. Da es in der Nähe des Bassins keine Stromversorgung gibt, stelle ich mir das auch schwierig vor zu installieren. In dem Bassin ist auch kein Bewuchs mit Wasserpflanzen oder Ähnlichem und am Boden ist eine sehr dicke, stinkende Schlammschicht.
Das Bassin ist ca. 50 cm tief, man kann aber nur höchstens 10 cm tief schauen, da das Wasser "kotzgrün" ist.
Es leben zwei Karpfen, ca. drei Goldfische und viele kleine schwarze Fische (ca. 1-4 cm groß) darin. Einer der Karpfen ist über 60 Jahre alt (behauptet mein Vater), daher gehe ich davon aus und hoffe, dass es den Fischen nicht allzu schlecht geht.
Achso das Bassin hat einen Durchmesser von 4,4 m somit komme ich auf eine Wassermenge von rund 7500 Liter.
Kann mir irgend jemand sagen was ich machen kann? Reicht eine Bepflanzung aus um das Wasser klarer zu bekommen und den Fischen das Leben erträglicher zu machen?
Bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Hilfe und nützlichen Tipps
liebe Grüße
Coco
Habe ein paar Bilder hochgeladen


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

herzlich willkommen coco,
bei DEM anwesen kannst du den teich doch locker auf  nen durchmesser von 44 metern vergrößern. ;-) somit rückt er automatisch näher zur bebauung.
scherz beiseite...
kannst du denn für frischwasser sorgen?

guido

edit: da ist doch ein wasserspeier im teich... also muss da doch strom liegen....


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Hi Coco,
:Willkommen2

das grüne kannst du mit Unterwasserpflanzen durchaus etwas reduzieren.
Die Schlammschicht ist der, wenn auch wenig effektive, Filter. Diese zu entfernen sollte also schon gut überlegt sein.

Den Fischen würdest du das Leben deutlich erträglicher machen, wenn du die Tiefe erhöhst.
Die Schwankungen der Temperatur und anderer Werte sind dann nicht mehr so hoch.

Eigentlich sollte das Wasser des Speiers in einem Filter das Wasser klarer und fischverträglicher machen.

Die kleinen schwarzen Fische sollten __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs sein.
Sie rauszufangen und an jemand zu verschenken hilft den Karpfen auch.


----------



## Coco87 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten...
Also es läuft durch den Speier in der Mitte permanent frisches Wasser in den Teich. Dieser ist allerdings nicht elektrisch, sondern das Wasser kommt von einer höher gelegenen Quelle und läuft das ganze Jahr über.

@Joerg: Die kleinen schwarzen Fische sind schon seit Jahren so klein und werden irgendwie nie zu Goldfischen.
Leider kann ich die Tiefe des Bassins nicht beeinflussen. Sonst müsste ich mit Bagger und Presslufthammer vorgehen und das übersteigt meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten. 

Könnt ihr mir noch raten, welche Pflanzen ich kaufen sollte???

Vielen Dank


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Hallo Coco,

wenn der Speier wirklich ein stetiger Quellwasserzulauf ist,
kannst Du den Schlamm bedenkenlos absaugen. Das wird
die Sache weitgehend verschönern.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gladiator (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Boooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaah
 super Zuhause hast du!
so grosses grundstück vor dem haus wünsch ich mir auch, damit ich meine lieben bäume pflanzen kann und grossen teich dazu..


passt sehr gut, der teich 
und ne eigene Quelle ist auch richtig toll^^


also bis jetzt habe ich meinen neuen teich mit pflanzen schlamm/algenfrei gehalten..
nun kommen aber die algen trozdem, sind noch kleine neue pflanzen, aber schatten würde guttun...


denke pflanzen werden helfen, ansonsten gibts ja noch diesen chemiekram, würde ich aber nur als allerletztes tun, vieleicht tut das fischen nicht gut..






was les ich da grad wurde um 1900 angelegt.. 

hat der sich denn erst bis vor kurzem gut gehalten, oder ist er schon lange so grün?


----------



## rumbalotte (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Chemiekram gegen Algen?? Das würde bei mir nicht mal als letztes reinkommen, sondern gar 
nicht   Erst mal Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen...Schwimm- und Unterwasserpflanzen...


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Hallo Coco!

Eine sehr schöne Anlage! Mir scheint, der Wasserstand ist etwas niedrig....Kannst Du den auf Dauer etwas erhöhen? Möglicherweise zieht die Randbepflanzung stets Wasser aus dem Teich; kannst Du die vorsichtig etwas stutzen? Vielleicht kommt ja dann ein schöner Steinrand zum Vorschein?
Was mir spontan bei formalen Barock-Bassins einfällt: gern ist mal ein oder mehrere Körbe mit Wasseriris und ner Seerose versenkt (wobei letztere das Plätscherwasser nicht möge würde). Ich würde es aquf jeden Fall mit Pflanzen aufwerten. Zur Not können die Körbe auf Ziegelsteinen stehen, um nicht zu tief zu geraten.
Habe schon häufig schöne Gartendokus aus England mit solchen Becken gesehen. Und in Sanssouci steht sowas auch ;-)

LG Ina


----------



## Coco87 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Hallo an alle, vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Werde das Projekt nächste Woche angehen, den Schlamm absaugen und Pfanzen reinsetzten.
Nun noch eine Frage, wieviele Pflanzen sollte ich bei der Teichgröße von 4,4m Durchmesser und einer Wassermenge von ca. 7500 Litern einsetzen?
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
Werde neue Bilder hochladen, wenn es dann hoffentlich besser aussieht.
Grüße und vielen Dank
Coco


----------



## Sandra1976 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Hallo,
kann mich nur anschließen, super schöner Garten  So was hätte wohl jeder gern, einen Park am bzw. hinter dem Haus.
Ich würde als erstes Mal die Randbepflanzung ausmisten bzw. beschneiden oder evtl. ganz entfernen. __ Efeu ist zwar __ immergrün, dafür aber halt recht langweilig. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch, dass das Efeu in das Wasser rankt und den Wasserstand verringert. Es gibt so tolle Randbepflanzungen die das ganze attraktiver macht fürs Auge. 
Zur Wasserreinigung kann ich mich nur den anderen anschließen, Schlamm raus schippen (auch wenn es eklig ist) und ganz viele Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe rein. Dann braucht es zwar auch noch einen bisschen Zeit bis das Wasser etwas besser wird, ist aber schon ein Anfang.
Vielleicht legt ihr doch mal noch ein Stromkabel in Teichrichtung und dann wäre eine Filteranlage oder Teichbelüfter schon richtig gut.
Zeig deine Fortschritte doch nochmal in nächster Zeit, wäre super intressant.
Viel Spaß 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Zitat von Sandra:



> Vielleicht legt ihr doch mal noch ein Stromkabel in Teichrichtung und dann wäre eine Filteranlage oder Teichbelüfter schon richtig gut.



Bei einem Quellzulauf ist das absolut überflüssig 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gladiator (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

also hab da was falsch geschildert, meinte nicht grad chemiekram, sondern natürlicheres.

hab von meiner oma so etwas gegen algen bekommn, wo mit aktivsauerstoff die algen vernichtet oder sowas..

also richtig chemie würde ich auch garnicht.. 
aber natürliches gegen algen/schlamm wäre mal ne lösung, aber nicht ne lösung auf dauer.. 


ganze zeit kram reinschmeissn ist echt bissel doof.


also pflanzen sind besser 

hoffe es klappt bei dir


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

@ Gladiator: es gibt nichts was Algen "vernichtet", die kann man nur entfernen.
Alle Algenmittel, ob chemisch oder "biologisch" lassen die Algen zerfallen in
Nährstoffe für neue Algen. Bitte vorsichtig mit Halbwahrheiten, danke 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gladiator (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

hmm da hab ich aber andere erfahrungen/entdeckungen gemacht..


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Dann lies bitte mal hier im Basiswissen über Algen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Es nützt niemand unfundiert Hilfe zu geben und ums
Rechthaben sollte es in einem Sachforum schon gar nicht
gehn, was zählt sind Fakten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gladiator (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

ja fakten 

weisst du auch was auf dem produkt wo ich habe draufsteht?

nein weisst du nicht!


-Spezialbakterien zersetzen die abgestorbenen Algen

also keine nahrung für andere Algen!
das sind Fakten!


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Bakterien können Algen nicht zersetzen,
Sie können Sie fressen und in anderer Form
als Nährstoffe an den Teich wieder abgeben
zur Bildung der neuen Algenpopulation.
Vermutlich hast Du den Algenbeitrag
aus unserem Forums-Fachwissen nicht
gelesen, sonst würdest Du besser 
verstehen. Algen sind gebundene
Nährstoffe die, wenn Sie nicht mechanisch
aus dem Teich entfernt werden, dem Teich immer
in irgendeiner Form erhalten bleiben.
Die Mittel kenn ich alle und was draufsteht
weis ich auch. Davon stimmt nicht mal
die Hälfte und das einzige was diese Mittel
bewirken, ist den Geldbeutel des Herstellers
und Verkäufers zu füllen.


----------



## lotta (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

hallo, 
algen  und schlamm erstmal raus, viele pflanzen  und1/3 frischwasser  rein
waere wohl im moment die bessere alternative :beten
chemie ist sicher in keiner form sehr fischvertraeglich.
vor allem, wenn sie schon so lange im "naturteich " leben.
erstmal weiter "natur" --- leben !!!
(ein stromkabel, durch den garten buddeln ist kein hexenwerk, hab ich auch gemacht, (ca 60m)
fuer filter und pumpe. und das *uv* wirkt wunder, glasklare sicht und "glueckliche" fische)
vielleicht waere es einen versuch wert???
viel erfolg 
liebe grusse lotta


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*



> (ein stromkabel, durch den garten buddeln ist kein hexenwerk, hab ich auch gemacht, (ca 60m)
> fuer filter und pumpe. und das *uv* wirkt wunder, glasklare sicht und "glueckliche" fische)



Ähhh...hallo lotta, Du meinst sicher UVC, UV gibts gratis von der Sonne 

Wie gesagt, Strom, Filter, UVC, Algenmittel, alles unötig bei Deinem Quellzulauf, Coco


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Naja, Tatsache ist, dass das Wasser grün ist und eklig aussieht.
Ob der Bodensatz daran Schuld ist - bestimmt zu einem gewissen Teil.
Prinzipiell ist das nat. schon richtig mit dem Quellzulauf - ABER: wenn ich mir die Gesamtmenge anseh und das bisschen Quellwasser dass da "reinpieselt", dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass technische Hilfsmittel nicht unnötig sind.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen wo der Ablauf ist - das Frischwaser kann nach dem Einströmmen ja auch gleich wieder abfliessen und das abgestandene Wasser wird gar nicht richtig "aufgepeppt"!
Etwas mehr Power bei der Fontäne wäre sicherlich gut.
Zu einer eventuellen technischen Lösung:
Eine größere Filtrierung würde ich gar nicht empfehlen, aber ein UVC-Klärer in Verbindung mit einem Siebfilter, einem Spaltfilter oder dem Low-Cost-Filter würde die verklumpten Algen aus dem Kreislauf holen und bestimmt für "klare Verhältnisse" sorgen.
Diese Minimalgeschichte wäre auch über ne kleine Solaranlage zu verwirklichen - und wenn die mal 2 Tage nicht läuft macht das auch nichts.
Größenordnung der Geräte: UVC max 18 Watt, Pumpe max 3500 Lit/h.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Coco87 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Oh habe hier eine sehr hitzige Diskussion entfacht.
Also ich habe gar keine Algen sondern nur Schlamm und diesen habe ich gestern größten Teils entfernt und siehe da, das Wasser war heute morgen glasklar.
Das mit der Elektroleitung wird wirklich schwierig, da der Garten knapp 2 ha groß ist und eine Distanz von ca 150 m zur nächsten Stromquelle zu überwinden wäre.
So jetzt wird noch die Randbepflanzung kräftig eingestutzt und dann noch mal den Rest schlamm rausgeholt. Und dann geht es Pflanzen shoppen 
Gruß C


----------



## Connemara (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Das hört sich doch gut an ...bin gespannt auf neue Bilder, wenn du so weit bist!


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Super, weiter so, das wird schon 

Schau das Du __ Kalmus bekommst, das ist ein super Nährstoffzehrer,
ebenso die gelbe __ Schwertlilie und der Dinosaurierschwanz.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Gladiator (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Andy 

lass es mal sein, du kennst dieses eine produkt nicht..


meine Oma hat das vor vielen jahren 1 mal benutzt, und warum ist jetzt ihr teich bis heute Algenfrei?
Deine halbwahrheiten kannst du weglassen, was zählt sind fakten, wie du sagtest.. 

denk was du denkst, ich denke was stimmt, und was ich sehe.


alles weitere machn wir über pn, sonst ist hier alles voll von uns 2 und coco kommt zu kurz mit dem thread^^


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Eben, poste hier keinen Müll, damit ist Coco nicht geholfen,
lies Dir lieber erstmal die Fachbeiträge im Basiswissen durch.
Daraus kann man viel lernen !! Ist überhaupt wichtig im Leben,
immer erst alles lesen und dann nochmal und dann erst schreiben.


----------



## Coco87 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein Schandfleck*

Also das mit der Randbepflanzung habe ich auf nächstes Jahr verschoben, wird verdammt aufwendig. Da unter dem ganzen Gestrüp viele große Steine hervor gekommen sind und die muss ich erstmal neu setzten. Aber ich war heute shoppen und habe viele Pflanzen gekauft u.a. Muschelblumen, __ Wasserfeder, __ Tausendblatt, __ Nadelkraut, __ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Hornkraut, Zebra-Simse und Winter-Schachtelhalm. Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage überlebt, dann gibt es neue Bilder...


----------



## Coco87 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
zwei Jahre ist es nun her... habe wie von euch empfohlen viele Pflanzen in den Teich eingesetzt. Die sahen vor 2 Jahren und letztes Jahr auch sehr gut aus und haben das Wasser deutlich klarer gemacht. Im letzten Herbst habe ich die ganze Randbepfanzung entfernt, die Randsteine wieder angeordnet (waren teilweise umgefallen) und die Erde wieder aufgefüllt. Diesen Frühling habe ich __ Lavendel eingepflanzt. Nun habe ich aber wieder in Problem, seit ca. 1 Monat ist der Wasserstand dramatisch gesunken. Ich fülle den Teich regelmäßig wieder auf, doch das Wasser verschwindet sehr schnell wieder und bleibt auf dem Wasserstand wie auf dem Bild konstant. Weiß jemand mit was ich den Sandstein abdichten könnte? 
lg Coco


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Servus Coco

Ich würde es mit Dichtschlämme versuchen.
Bedingt allerdings eine Austrocknung des Beckens.
Heißt Fische und Pflanzen in ein aufblasbares Pool ausquartieren, mit dem Restbeckenwasser.

Alternativ: Polyestern 2-3 Schichten, schleifen und dann mit Topcoat versiegeln ... ist meiner Meinung nach die sicherere Alternative, aber mit mehr Aufwand und vorallem eine sehr Geruchsintensive Arbeit durch das Epoxyd/Polyesterharz.

Alternative 2: PVC-Folie einschweißen lassen. Die sicherste Alternative da keine Bindung zum Untergrund.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Coco87 (5. Aug. 2014)

gibt es kein Mittel das unter Wasser aushärtet. So das ich die armen Fischlies nicht raus holen muss?


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2014)

Doch ... Adheseal von Innotec (nur ob das auch auf alten Gemäuer hält ?)

Nur wie findest du die undichte Stelle(n) ?

Wenn, würde ich eine komplette Sanierung durchführen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Vielleicht haben ja die anderen Teichkollegen auch noch eine Variante anzubieten ...


----------



## maarkus (5. Aug. 2014)

Da Sandstein große Poren aufweist, läuft mit der Zeit eine große Menge an Wasser durch. Ich habe bei mir Flüssigkunststoff verwendet. Das wird jedoch nicht billig bei deiner Oberfläche. Wäre aber transparent und 100% dicht. 

Sehr schönes Anwesen


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Coco,

ich kann mich nur dem Helmut anschließen: Komplettsanierung
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, sind alle Fugen offen und nur oberflächlich 'zugeschmiert'. Da wird Dir kein Kleber/Dichtmittel/whatever auf Dauer etwas bringen.

Sandstein ist nicht gleich Sandstein und Sandstein als Oberfläche ist sehr vielfältig. Hier kenne ich keine allgemein gültigen Tipps.
Ich würde mir einen Fachmann aus der Region zu Rate holen (der sollte wissen welcher Sandstein in der Regel in Deiner Gegend verbaut wird). Dann die Fische in ein Bassin 'umpflanzen' und den Teich/den Sandsteinring komplett sanieren.

Meine Aussagen betreffen nur den sichtbaren Sandsteinring, denn aus welchem Baumaterial der im Wasser liegende Teil des Teiches ist, das hast Du uns verschwiegen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Coco87 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hey der ist komplett aus Sandstein, auch die Bodenplatten sind aus Sandstein


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Gut, dann aber erst recht:


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Fachmann aus der Region zu Rate holen (der sollte wissen welcher Sandstein in der Regel in Deiner Gegend verbaut wird).



Und zwar bevor Du den schönen Sandstein mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen kaputt machst.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2014)

Hoi Coco

frag doch mal beim Landesdenkmalamt oder bei der Schlösserverwaltung RP nach.
Die kennen sicher das Problem und könnten weiterhelfen.
An diesem tollen "Teich" würde ich nicht rumpfuschen.


----------



## andreas w. (5. Aug. 2014)

maarkus schrieb:


> Da Sandstein große Poren aufweist, läuft mit der Zeit eine große Menge an Wasser durch. Ich habe bei mir Flüssigkunststoff verwendet. Das wird jedoch nicht billig bei deiner Oberfläche. Wäre aber transparent und 100% dicht.



Daß der Sandstein porös ist , ist nix neues. Wenn der Teich aber schon über hundert Jahre steht sollten die Poren weitgehend verstopft sein und somit relativ dicht.
Was ich auch vermute, die Fugen zwischen den Steinen bilden die Risse. Und die kriegste nicht dauerhaft mit Bauchemie dicht - egal wasses iss.

Meiner Vermutung nach haben sich Risse durch Setzung und / oder Lastwechsel ergeben und werden sich von selbst nicht wieder schließen. Wie der liebe Helmut schon vorgeschlagen hat, solltest du eine Folie einziehen. Je nachdem ob und was das Denkmalamt dazu sagt ( wenn überhaupt  ), kann die Folie dann nach deren Meinung ausgeführt sein, aber alles andere denke ich, nützt längerfristig nichts.
In jedem Fall sollte der Teich mal leer gemacht und die Fische umgesetzt werden, in dieser Zeit kann dann evtl auch das eine oder andere technische am Teich überholt werden. Ich denke da auch an Elektrizität durch Solar - wenn möglich?

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Wie der liebe Helmut schon vorgeschlagen hat, solltest du eine Folie einziehen.


Natürlich könnte man das machen, aber genau das würde ich bei solch einem Teich als aller-, aller-, aller-, allerletzte Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen.
Wie Eugen schon geschrieben hat:


Eugen schrieb:


> An diesem tollen "Teich" würde ich nicht rumpfuschen.






Eugen schrieb:


> frag doch mal beim Landesdenkmalamt oder bei der Schlösserverwaltung RP nach.


Oder als erste Maßnahme zur Orientierung beim örtlichen Steinmetz o.ä.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## bekamax (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

und die Lösung von Tanny ist hier nicht möglich?


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi return,



bekamax schrieb:


> und die Lösung von Tanny ist hier nicht möglich?


Hier ist jede Lösung möglich. 
Aber welche Lösung meinst Du genau? Ein Link oder etwas Text wäre da sehr hilfreich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## bekamax (5. Aug. 2014)

Diese:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/tümpel-als-naturtränke.40339/


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Karin,

hhhmmm, ist alles gut möglich...
Bei Tanny sind waren es Risse im Beton auf flachem Untergrund. Die Vorgehensweise bestand darin, dass das Füllmittel allein durch den Wasserdruck nach unten die Risse verfüllt.
Hier ist die Leckstelle aber an den seitlichen Wänden zu suchen, wenn ich Cocos Fehlerbericht richtig auslege. Da klappt das so nicht, da müsste man einen anderen Weg gehen.
Außerdem kann man die Lage nur an dem einen kleinen Bild vom Teich ohne Detailfotos des Sandsteinringes nur schätzen/auswürfeln.

Wenn ich diesen fast schon einzigartigen 'Teich' im Garten hätte: Mein erster Weg wäre zu einem Steinmetz und dann weiter planen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2014)

Die Frage ist ja, ob es sich nicht lohnt das ganze neu anzulegen. 
Es sind ja aufgrund der Grundstücksgrösse alle Optionen offen vom Schwimmteich bis hin zur Koikarpfenanlage. 
Großer Vorteil ist: Es spart Benzinkosten für den Rasentraktor.


----------



## bekamax (6. Aug. 2014)

Hi Carsten,



DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen fast schon einzigartigen 'Teich' im Garten hätte: Mein erster Weg wäre zu einem Steinmetz und dann weiter planen.


 
ja. Und vorher schon ein paar Optionen kennen, die man ansprechen könnte.

Hi Thomas,
Sicher ist es meist billiger, etwas abzureißen und was neues zu bauen, aber so stimmig wird's halt auch nimmer werden! Es wäre doch ewig schade um diese Anlage!


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

@ Thomas: Ich denke der Teich gehört zu einem Schlößchen oder einem ähnlich älteren Gebäude-Ensemble. Vielleicht unter Denkmalschutz stehend.

Würde ich nie im Leben abreißen.

Denke bei dem Becken ist in der Mitte, da wo das Rohr des Springbrunnen herauskommt, eine Nixe, aber mindestens eine "Schöne" gestanden hat.

Wenn die Geldmittel vorhanden sind würde ich diesen Springbrunnen wieder in den Ursprungszustand (wenn dokumentiert) zurück versetzen.
Aber dann ohne Fische. Der Karpfen muß ja schon einen "Drehwurm" haben (60 Jahre im Kreis schwimmen). Armes Tier !

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Aug. 2014)

Mit 20 oder 30meter Durchmesser oder gar Radius würde auch hübsch aussehen


----------

